
Using Einstein Vision Within Golang - ingve
https://developer.salesforce.com/blogs/developer-relations/2017/05/using-einstein-vision-within-golang.html
======
bgentry
The function signatures like:

    
    
        func Classify(modelId string, sampleLocation string, accessToken string)
    

should be:

    
    
        func Classify(modelId, sampleLocation, accessToken string)
    

It's more idiomatic Go to not redundantly specify a type each time if multiple
consecutive args have the same type.

~~~
spraak
That's pretty pedantic

------
j_s
So... using a commercial vision SDK?

Does this particular service offer anything differentiating it from any of the
others?

~~~
dzhiurgis
Einstein(aka metamind.io) lets you to upload your own tagged dataset of images
which are then automagically processed (automatic hyper parameter tuning?)
into ready to use model.

AFAIK Google uses their own model to classify images and on AWS you'd have to
setup your own learning infrastructure.

One interesting thing that Salesforce recently released is Einstein Discovery
([https://trailhead.sdd.salesforce.com/](https://trailhead.sdd.salesforce.com/))
- it shows how your data relates and contributes to some sort of goal.

But yeah this is just wrapper for their REST API that's a few years old.

~~~
alexbilbie
AWS have an image recognition service called Rekognition -
[https://aws.amazon.com/rekognition/](https://aws.amazon.com/rekognition/)

------
Animats
It's interesting that Salesforce is into this. One wonders how they use it.

